# SounTH inside #27 - Filmmusic Walkthrough



## dog1978 (Jun 20, 2017)

I've done a few videos with a deep look into the music I've written for a planetariums show. Here is episode 1

English:


German:



The whole track (just music):


The wholetrack (music and voice - german):


----------



## dog1978 (Jun 27, 2017)

New episode

English:


German:


----------



## Oliver (Jun 27, 2017)

sehr interessant, danke!
und sehr schöne Musik, gratuliere!


----------

